# room for some NC



## YARDBIRD (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a homer? that needs a buddy.
I am willing to pay if needed.
Here is a pic of my little white buddy hanging out with the rest of the pen.
My flight pen is 11.5x32x8high.
I am willing to drive about an hour from Asheville, NC
I dont plan to compete at this time, just need a friend for this bird.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Dana, 
Do you the gender of you bird?


----------



## YARDBIRD (Mar 27, 2007)

*no idea*

I have no idea.
It has a round body, feels muscular.
How do you tell?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

A lot of times you can tell by the way they act .Males do a little dance and dust the floor with their tails. That's not always accurate because lone females will sometimes do the dance too. I've been fooled before.
Some can tell by the size of the head. I can't.
Maybe some one can tell once your pictures are up.


----------



## YARDBIRD (Mar 27, 2007)

*side by side*

Has anyone got a pic of white homers side by side?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Pictures are difficult to show gender. Only by behavior is the sure way.


----------



## YARDBIRD (Mar 27, 2007)

*Still no buddy*

I am still looking for a buddy for my bird. I have checked the want ads but I am always calling too late.

Does anyone know any breeders in the WNC area?

This bird is too cool. When I bring the food out, it flies around a couple of times like it is excited.


----------

